# Half way there!!



## Braincell (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the help I now have Drake where he will go pee out side. But as far as going poop still on the loseing side. I take him out about 30 to 40 mins after he eats, and let him sniff and walk around untill he wants to play. He never gos to the bathroom then usaly shortly after we bring him in he gos poop. I am at a loss of what to do any ideas?


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

How long are you staying outside with him? I would try to extend the time a little longer.


----------



## Braincell (Feb 19, 2009)

on the norm 20 to 30 minutes. should I just stay out untill he dose go?


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Hmm...that sounds like it should be plenty of time. Maybe you could try going out 45-60 minutes after Drake eats. That way hopefully, he'll really have to go by the time you go outside.


----------



## Braincell (Feb 19, 2009)

ok ill try that. Hes about 8 months old and had two owners before us so I beelave hes had no real stucture or training.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Take him to the same spot everytime and give him a command to go. Don't play, just let him sniff and when he does go, praise the poo out of him! I've notice with my dogs, about 20 minutes after they eat they have to poo. This is for the 7 am feeding and then when I get home in the afternoon before dinner they may go again. An 8 month old may go more, but what goes in regularly goes out regularly. What you feed is important, if you feed alot of grain or filler, your pup may have to poo more. I feed RAW w/ a grain-free kibble meal every few days. RAW fed dogs have smaller stools than kibble fed.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

If you have a crate, you might consider using the crate training method of housebreaking.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Try taking him right back out when you come in, maybe when he relaxes back in the house he remembers he has to go. Sometimes Ty does this he gets so excited when he goes out he forgets what he is there for, and then within 5 minutes in he is back at the door. This happens most often when we have had a new snowfall, or he is just wanting to run and burn some energy. So when training go back out. I think there are just so many exciting things to do and smell and enjoy that pups get overwhelmed and forget their purpose in being there. 

When he does go outside name it and praise, when he is done, then go back there and say the word and praise, I used to give treats with every poop. I still say go pee before all classes and he pees on command, makes it so much better than having to interrupt a class with a dog that may have to go.


----------



## Braincell (Feb 19, 2009)

We started crate training him yesterday and he spent his first night in the crate. Its the one we got with him. he only barked a few times that night. ANd he did go poop this morning except it was the runs, just like he had whne we first brought him home. Could this be because of the creat stressing him out? We beelave its not a happy place for him, and that his previous owners kept him in it on there apartment balcony most of the time. It had dried urin in it and smelled very bad. I have cleaned and sanatized it and spent the past 3 days getting him in it and giving treats and praise when he went in. Do you think he will ajust to it being a good place?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I suppose it could be but that would not be my own first guess. If one of my dogs has one episode of hershey squirts I don't get to worried, after all we humans have that happen every now and then. It's when it continues that I get concerned. If you've recently changed foods that can do it. I always do a gradual changeover when changing foods. Some people's dogs can take a direct switch but I like to do the gradual thing.

I give a tiny bit of pepto bismol. Dosage depends on the dog's weight. Call your vet to find out how much to give your pup. It doesn't take much. Mine don't like the taste or smell or maybe the consistency so won't lick off the spoon. I use a plastic syringe (no needle!) and put it at the back of the throat and GENTLY but quickly empty the syringe, don't squirt! Mine shake their heads and some goes flying so do it where you don't want pepto decorating your environment, but most of it goes down. He MIGHT chew a pepto tablet instead. I haven't tried that. As I recall, do NOT give Immodium.

It sounds like you're giving the crate a positive experience which is good! I think I'd try just leaving the crate door open during awake hours, maybe put a treat a favorite toy in it and just let him go in/out at will. That way he'll learn that it's also a safe haven. If you put something yummy enough or fun enough in it, eventually I think he'll go in for it. Just don't trick him to go in or he may start refusing to go in. Never put him in the crate as a punishment either.


----------

